
Everything You Know About Obesity Is Wrong - tysone
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/everything-you-know-about-obesity-is-wrong/
======
drharby
As an aside, and an almost cliche hn commentary, the 'everything you know '
trope is just so tiring to see.

"Everything you know about flux capacitors is wrong" \-- probably, I'm not an
expert.

"Everything you know about caulking in high humid environments is wrong" \--
probably, I'm not an expert

------
woodandsteel
The title says everything you know is wrong, but there is little in the
article I have not read many times before, and in mainstream publications.

